# Navarre Bay Question



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey guys,
Moved here back in April and live on the bay. I guess its called Navarre bay (if anyone knows what everyone calls it let me know). Anyway, how is the flounder gigging out in the bay? I noticed it is shallow for a ways out and there are patches of sand between the grass where they might be hanging out. I have a poke poll and figured I could either float around with an underwater light and my snorkeling stuff (kinda scary at night) or use a boat or kayak. Would love to go if anyone needs a fishing buddy.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

I moved down here alittle over a year ago... My buddy has lived in Navarre his whole life and whenever I call it "the bay" he laughs and corrects me by asking "Do you mean sound side?" I still don't know what the heck it is supposed to be called, but I still call it the bay to bug him! 

With all the bull sharks they have been catching... I don't know if I would go snorkeling at night. As for a fishing buddy, PM me, we are going to put the boat in the water probably Monday or Tuesday if you wanna go.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

You either are referring to Santa Rosa Sound, which the Navarre Bridge goes over to get to Navarre Beach.

Or you are talking about East Bay which lies North and West of Navarre proper to the Garcon Point Bridge.

The Sound has a lot of grass west of the Navarre Bridge with a mix of sand bars. 

East Bay is pretty shallow a long way out and is mostly sandy bottom.

I agree that I would not snorkel at night.

Most go with lights and pole or troll with a small boat.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yea, I live to the right (West) of the Navarre bridge like 5 miles towards Gulf Breeze so I guess this is called East Bay? It seems there is only one deep channel out in the middle that must have been manmade. I have heard of the bull sharks, so looks like a boat for me. Thanks for the clarification I was just calling it Navarre Bay.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

See ya Tuesday!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing locations*

So for the last 10 years ths is what I've known them to be called. 












Stressless


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

OH!!!!! Well, then in that case, I live in the Inter coastal Waterway/ The Sound area. Maps were great inventions.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Stressless! (I'll probably still call it "the bay" to make my buddy mad!)


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Yep,
You live on "The Sound" .


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

A body of water that lies between a land mass and a barrier island is classified as a "sound". The barrier island from Destin pass stretching to Pensacola pass is Santa Rosa island, named by the spanish, it is 47 1/2 miles long. Therefore it is Santa Rosa Sound, the channel that stretches from Texas to South Carolina is the Inter-coastal waterway ( the ICW ). Now, you know where you are!


----------

